# Cowl Tag info



## my67goat (Jun 9, 2011)

Anybody know what follows the date code 3rd week august 1969. I know what the 08C stands for in the 08C457. 08C is the August part. So what does 457 stand for. It is a 1970 GTO.


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

The daily sequence number or also known as the manifest sequence number that resets each day.


----------

